# Portugal or Spain and where to stay for the winter



## 10para (May 21, 2018)

Hi anyone I'm looking to get away for the winter but am undecided on whether to drive too Portugal or Spain ?

I'll have 6/8 weeks away so had anyone any recommendations on which country and any great campsites beachside to stay?


----------



## moonshadow (May 21, 2018)

We use aires or wild camp rather than campsites, however it is becoming more difficult to wild camp at the beach. The weather is one of the deciding factors as to where we go. I personally prefer Portugal there are some lovely places inland from the Algarve. Fuel is cheaper in Spain but we find most other stuff cheaper in Portugal. Have a look at the Spain/Portugal where are you thread plenty of suggestions on there.


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (May 21, 2018)

*Choice*

Hi, I would do both, as we have, then decide for yourself. That thread referred to above mentions lots of inland Portugal/Spain that sounds great..but then the costas in Spain usually wins on the warmth front. We tend to alternate between the two. Have fun !! Maja07


----------



## Pauljenny (May 21, 2018)

As a full member, you have paid for the POIs 
Try avoiding the bleeding obvious.
Leaving some slack in the planning so that you can take off and follow tips from people you meet while down there.
The thread is ... Spain/ Portugal, where are you, on the European travel forum.


----------

